# "In Mexico, Outgunned and underpaid"(USCG member writes on Mexican military)



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2009)

I thought that this topic required its own thread seperate from T6's "Collapse of Mexico" thread.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/15/op...gewanted=print 



> August 15, 2009
> Op-Ed Contributor
> In Mexico, Outgunned and Underpaid
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2009)

Her description of their housing (minus the cockroaches) sounds like she was a bit spoiled from the U.S. Military.



> *We paid* for the fumigation ourselves and then *for curtains for the bare windows*.  The kitchen had only a sink and one counter, so *we bought our own stove and refrigerator*. *We paid for utilities*



Remind anyone of PMQs or having your own house?? 

The rest of it is pretty bad, though.


----------

